# Broken Meter Pan Jaw



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Buy a new one.........and dont overtighten next time.......


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Got a torque wrench? Most sparkies will waaaay overtighten the mains on meter boxes.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

kbsparky said:


> Got a torque wrench? Most sparkies will waaaay overtighten the mains on meter boxes.


 
And I'd say for the people who went years without utilizing one, and finally torque to manu's spec, they go,........."Huh"?????? Is this dialed right? Try again, click.



Geez, for years I thought I was about to almost strip them:no:


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

I went back to poco and they gave me a new pan so I changed the guts and was gentle this time thanks guys:thumbup:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

That's what they call a yankee torque wrench. You tighten the first one till it breaks, and then you tighten the rest a quarter turn less.:jester:

You're not the only one to ever break a meter jaw off.:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That happened to me years back in dead PA winter, the installer overtightened the lug and it broke off when I unloosened it while installing a transfer box...It was a new development so a new build several houses down became the donor.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

If it broke... It had to be changed anyway.

That's the Yankee way.:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> That happened to me years back in dead PA winter, the installer overtightened the lug and it broke off when I unloosened it while installing a transfer box...It was a new development so a new build several houses down became the donor.


Just FYI: unloosened = tightened.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Just FYI: unloosened = tightened.
> 
> ~Matt


You beat me, I had a smart azz comment all ready too.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Just FYI: unloosened = tightened.
> 
> ~Matt


Try untightened again.....Just another day of installing corporate American imported junk. kind of like the range receptacle i bought today w/ every screw stripped in place. No pride here in this country.


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

The bottom line is you broke it and now you have to fix it, always be very careful when you tork down on the connections.


----------

